# What are you doing today: ADULT CONTENT VERSION



## luvs

here's my pix that don't exist~ 

-smooches~~


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: What are you doing today?*

Well................


----------



## luvs

*Re: What are you doing today?*

i luv my boobies-- why hide them.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: What are you doing today?*



luvs said:


> i luv my boobies-- why hide them.



Your boobies aren't the issue, dear.
The fact that you posted them nude in the open forum is.
You look used and abused, and drunk on your butt.
I find it quite concerning.

Have a good night, Aubrey.


----------



## luvs

*Re: What are you doing today?*



pirate_girl said:


> Your boobies aren't the issue, dear.
> The fact that you posted them nude in the open forum is.
> You look used and abused, and drunk on your butt.
> I find it quite concerning.
> 
> Have a good night, Aubrey.



i'm not. i appreciate your concern. kind of. i'm me. i already have a Mother. TY, tho.

 blake just went to get us 2 6-packs. ttyl.


----------



## luvs

*Re: What are you doing today?*



JEV said:


> For the love of God and all that is holy, please spare us.



my babe luvs my boobies. & he gets to play w/ 'em. you're beyond spared-- my guy says, big MAN, don't pick on his girl. or dial him- he offers his number via p.m.. good nite.


----------



## JEV

*Re: What are you doing today?*



luvs said:


> my babe luvs my boobies. & he gets to play w/ 'em. you're beyond spared-- my guy says, big MAN, don't pick on his girl. or dial him- he offers his number via p.m.. good nite.


Let's see... two six packs = two drunks talking smack and posting porn. Real class act ya got going there. But WTF, it pushes the post count up and makes money for Doc so he can put gas in the boat. 

Tell your guy to cool his jets. If his "little girl" posts smack, she should expect to get smack in return. You sound like one of Obama's perpetual victims. The way you talk around here I'm surprised you can't take care of yourself without invoking outside help from a man. The victim  card played again. I'll bet you're gonna vote for Hillary, too.


----------



## tiredretired

*Re: What are you doing today?*

For someone who says and does stupid shit at times and then lives to regret it maybe I have no room to talk.    However, I have to say frontal nudity has no room here and would certainly hope post 2003 gets edited.


----------



## luvs

*Re: What are you doing today?*

or, ppl that aren't that brave & jump on another's post.


----------



## tiredretired

*Re: What are you doing today?*

I am not jumping on anyone's posts.  IMHO, again, frontal nudity has no room on this site, certainly not on this thread.  There are plenty of porn sites on the internet for anyone to tickle their giggler.  Just not here, please.  Mods?


----------



## luvs

*Re: What are you doing today?*



TiredRetired said:


> I am not jumping on anyone's posts. IMHO, again, frontal nudity has no room on this site, certainly not on this thread. There are plenty of porn sites on the internet for anyone to tickle their giggler. Just not here, please. Mods?



 if my boobs upset yinz, get over that. they're boobs, & women have them.


----------



## Galvatron

*Re: What are you doing today?*

In a million years i never expected to open this thread and find it had downgraded itself to sloth status, if i want to see drunken women both ends of the spectrum showing off their undesirable underdeveloped/over the hill saggy pushed up parts i would i would have just tuned in to a TV show called horrible bodies on channel 4.

What did i do today...

Went to my sons new house and ripped out the dated wallpaper in the entrance hall and up the stairs...replaced some door liners and done some prep work, all done with a bad back but love in my heart, met the neighbors (nice folk )one being in her 80's and she never got her boobs out once.

Race/dinner time now...F1.

PS sloths if you just take the time to scroll down to the bottom of the main page you will find a adult section to fulfill your needs.


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: What are you doing today?*



Galvatron said:


> In a million years i never expected to open this thread and find it had downgraded itself to sloth status, if i want to see drunken women both ends of the spectrum showing off their undesirable underdeveloped/over the hill saggy pushed up parts i would i would have just tuned in to a TV show called horrible bodies on channel 4.
> 
> What did i do today...
> 
> Went to my sons new house and ripped out the dated wallpaper in the entrance hall and up the stairs...replaced some door liners and done some prep work, all done with a bad back but love in my heart, met the neighbors (nice folk )one being in her 80's and she never got her boobs out once.
> 
> Race/dinner time now...F1.
> 
> PS sloths if you just take the time to scroll down to the bottom of the main page you will find a adult section to fulfill your needs.



I wasn't drunk.
Thanks for the compliment there sport.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

*Re: What are you doing today?*

  Here's the only pair I care to see on here. Why do people feel the need to draw attention to themselves by showing their private parts and drawing attention to themselves by showing their tits to a group of guys?  To each their own I guess but in the future, I suggest that there is an adult forum here as well as the men's locker room for that kind of stuff.  Rant over

Back to the thread at hand.......went to the 10am service this morning with the family.  I brought the walker today since I find it give way more support than the cane.  Still recovering from a very busy day yesterday.  Took my oldest son to do a shift trying to raise funds for his scout group at 8:30am till 10:30am.  After that we went to the church for a chili cookoff lunch followed by heading back there to play the 5pm service with the band.  Once the service was over I headed home quickly to hand out candy for Halloween.  So very busy yesterday.  Today I'm just resting my back at home with the heating pad.


----------



## Galvatron

*Re: What are you doing today?*

For any one that gives a shit this is me having fun...January 2009 injecting a little fun in to Doc's cooking forum....lost a fare few pounds since then but not my dignity or sense of humor.


----------



## JEV

*Re: What are you doing today?*

ROFLMAO! I remember that! What a blast from the past. I remember that nobody wanted to touch that apron after it touched your Adonis-like body. Ahhhhh, the good old days. LMAO!!!!


----------



## tiredretired

*Re: What are you doing today?*



Galvatron said:


> For any one that gives a shit this is me having fun...January 2009 injecting a little fun in to Doc's cooking forum....lost a fare few pounds since then but not my dignity or sense of humor.



 LMAO, if you're ever in the states, do me a favor.  LEAVE MY COOKING APRON ALONE, PLEASE.  LOL!


----------



## luvs

*Re: What are you doing today?*

bitching. i'm griping & bitching. so i have minimal boobs. oops. my bad. they won't get too saggy. wink & yay.


----------



## luvs

*Re: What are you doing today?*



JEV said:


> Let's see... two six packs = two drunks talking smack and posting porn. Real class act ya got going there. But WTF, it pushes the post count up and makes money for Doc so he can put gas in the boat.
> 
> Tell your guy to cool his jets. If his "little girl" posts smack, she should expect to get smack in return. You sound like one of Obama's perpetual victims. The way you talk around here I'm surprised you can't take care of yourself without invoking outside help from a man. The victim card played again. I'll bet you're gonna vote for Hillary, too.




you sure love to bitch & pick on women. btw, i chose to not vote, as i cannot find favor in a particular candidate.


----------



## Doc

*Re: What are you doing today?*



			
				JEV said:
			
		

> But WTF, it pushes the post count up and makes money for Doc so he can put gas in the boat.



JEV why in the hell do you think post count puts gas in the boat or better said helps to pay bills here?   It doesn't.   No way.   I wish it did but that is not the case.


----------



## mla2ofus

Well, if ya don't vote ya can't bitch about who's in office.
                                Mike


----------



## Danang Sailor

*Re: What are you doing today?*



luvs said:


> you sure love to bitch & pick on women.* btw, i chose to not vote, as i cannot find favor in a particular candidate*.


A very wise man once said:
"If you don't have the time to do the research needed to determine the best candidate, ask the advice of a well-meaning
fool, and then vote the other way; this will quite often lead to a satisfactory result."


----------



## luvs

he was not so very wise, then, now was he~ hm--


----------



## Big Dog

Sometimes we just gotta do crazy stuff and not worry about what people say. It's no fun playing the adult stuff all the time. There needs to be a release without worry ......... lighten up folks!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Don't worry Luvs, some triple antibiotic cream and a couple of BandAids and those pimples will disappear in a few days.

It's getting worrying though.  Every photo that you've posted lately shows you with a beer in your hand.


----------



## luvs

EastTexFrank said:


> Don't worry Luvs, some triple antibiotic cream and a couple of BandAids and those pimples will disappear in a few days.
> 
> It's getting worrying though. Every photo that you've posted lately shows you with a beer in your hand.



huh-uh. we drink here~! i wasn't aware of that. TY.

we were making a joke. let that fling on by, if you so choose.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing adult content or controversial, believe me..


----------



## luvs

i may cook my dinner in lard. & have a pop, too. gasp! i'm a rebel, like that.


----------



## luvs

truth be told; i'm dialing my Mom fer $$ & likely giving her a nervous breakdown in that interim. she'll be okay in a few. i'll feed her her prescription meds & play music. & feed her, too. buy her a pet, too.


----------



## tiredretired

EastTexFrank said:


> Every photo that you've posted lately shows you with a beer in your hand.



All the young ones think they are going to live forever.  When it comes to drinking excessively, the first two that come to the realization that living forever is not true are the liver and the kidneys.  

The old saying that youth is wasted on the young rings truer and truer with each passing generation.  Sad, but true.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

TiredRetired said:


> All the young ones think they are going to live forever.  When it comes to drinking excessively, the first two that come to the realization that living forever is not true are the liver and the kidneys.
> 
> The old saying that youth is wasted on the young rings truer and truer with each passing generation.  Sad, but true.



Were you ever young TR?

 Sorry I just couldn't resist!


----------



## luvs

TiredRetired said:


> All the young ones think they are going to live forever. When it comes to drinking excessively, the first two that come to the realization that living forever is not true are the liver and the kidneys.
> 
> The old saying that youth is wasted on the young rings truer and truer with each passing generation. Sad, but true.



i have fatal illness- beginning w/ former anorexia & my middle being a pretty much useless liver. you're preaching to a gal that is well-aware. & not ill over being non-aware. i died, & my organs began to ingest themselves, in a way, so as to keep me here.

TY g-j tube & pacemaker/defribbilator- my saving graces & Godsends.

& when, once, have i said i was immortal....... i'm not. i'm human.


----------



## ki0ho

..........


----------



## tiredretired

Alaska Snow Cat said:


> Were you ever young TR?
> 
> Sorry I just couldn't resist!



Nope.


----------

